# what would you do for a Klondike bar?



## David43515 (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.thingsiwoulddotobangscar...d-max=2009-05-29T16:21:00-07:00&max-results=3


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2010)

David43515 said:


> http://www.thingsiwoulddotobangscar...d-max=2009-05-29T16:21:00-07:00&max-results=3


You know some of those were pretty good (in a chuckle type of way) ... others... made you cock your head to one side and say HUH? i.e. Punch a bald eagle?  Gargle with wood shavings + vermouth? Mormonism? 

While Miss Johansson is a very attractive woman, there are hundreds and even thousands more that are just as or even more so attractive... (and probably not as high maintenance either (this is an assumption that is based on her current salary as a movie actress, her bank-ability as a box office draw, model, cover-girl, etc, etc. that she has a life-style that type of income can afford). 

Either that or my sense of humor is just getting too old.


----------



## David43515 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, there were a few that made me laugh and a few I though were just odd. I think the funniest part though was just that someone would go to all the trouble of creating a site with a theme like that. Oh to have that much free time.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree with that whole list.


----------



## Flea (Jul 11, 2010)

Actually, streaking in a megachurch sounds like a lot of fun.  I might do that just for its own sake.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 11, 2010)

Flea said:


> Actually, streaking in a megachurch sounds like a lot of fun.  I might do that just for its own sake.


Damn Central Ca and it's lack of Megachurches


----------

